# Chockoloskee 11/30



## Guest (Nov 30, 2018)

Great day on the water brother!


----------



## slewis (Sep 8, 2015)

Awesome. I need to get down there soon.


----------



## Backcountry 16 (Mar 15, 2016)

Boatbrains said:


> Great day on the water brother!


Thanks I'm definitely blessed to live close enough to fish here it it's definitely a special almost unspoiled place.


----------



## Snookdafied (Aug 8, 2019)

Backcountry 16 said:


> Got to outdoor resort around 7 put in and headed towards the outside and went north. Caught the falling tide and the fish were hungry this morning caught 5 small reds and s nice trout on soft plastic. Fishing slowed so I went exploring came across about a hundred white pelicans and found a small cut full of small jack hooked 4 on the 6 weight before they disappeared all in all it was a good day in the glades a little chilly though.
> View attachment 51054
> View attachment 51056
> View attachment 51058
> ...


Sweet rig and nice day on the water!


----------

